# How likely is it **UPDATE PG 2**



## GillandJamie

Hi everyone

Taken me a few weeks to pluck up the courage to come in here. I am 28 and pregnant with number 5. I have 4 girls and we desperately want a wee boy. My oldest 3 girls are to my 1st partner and my 4th daughter is to my husband we are now pregnant again. Whats the odds of another girl? Is it my fault that we keep getting girls xx


----------



## Reno

Gender is decided by the sperm, so your chance is as good as any! Have you lost any babies? Certainly gender wouldn't affect whether or not an egg implants, but if you have had one or more miscarriages there could be a deeper problem with carrying a boy but I presume something like that is incredibly rare! Good luck! x


----------



## lovelylaura

Like the PP said its to do with the sperm. Good luck hope you get your boy x


----------



## GillandJamie

Reno said:


> Gender is decided by the sperm, so your chance is as good as any! Have you lost any babies? Certainly gender wouldn't affect whether or not an egg implants, but if you have had one or more miscarriages there could be a deeper problem with carrying a boy but I presume something like that is incredibly rare! Good luck! x


Hiya

No i have not had any miscarriages all pregnancies have gone fine :). Im so nervous xx


----------



## Reno

GillandJamie said:


> Reno said:
> 
> 
> Gender is decided by the sperm, so your chance is as good as any! Have you lost any babies? Certainly gender wouldn't affect whether or not an egg implants, but if you have had one or more miscarriages there could be a deeper problem with carrying a boy but I presume something like that is incredibly rare! Good luck! x
> 
> 
> Hiya
> 
> No i have not had any miscarriages all pregnancies have gone fine :). Im so nervous xxClick to expand...

That is good news! I feel very blessed to have had two healthy pregnancies with few complications so far!

Are you going to find out the gender beforehand?


----------



## GillandJamie

I would really like to wait until the birth to find out but as we want a boy so badly I dont think that we will be able to wait that long. We were convinced that our last one was a boy but obviously she is not lol. Problem is we have no more names for girls all the ones we liked have been used already. 6 weeks till we find out xx


----------



## Beneli

Statistically, it was already fairly slim chances that you'd have so many girls in a row. Based solely on the statistical model of 'chance', you have higher and higher odds each pregnancy of getting that little boy after so many girls. And yes, although your partner carries the female or male sperm, you have just as much control over gender selection because your cervical environment could be favoring girls. I realized my diet and lifestyle were conducive to making an environment that boy sperm love (hence my two boys!). This time around I did all I could to change that and am having a girl.


----------



## fieryphoenix

Beneli said:


> Statistically, it was already fairly slim chances that you'd have so many girls in a row. Based solely on the statistical model of 'chance', you have higher and higher odds each pregnancy of getting that little boy after so many girls.

FYI: the chance of a girl or boy pregnancy is the same each time, four girls in a row doesn't increase the likelyhood of a boy. It's still even odds!


----------



## Misscalais

I hope you get your boy :)
My mum had 3 girls, boy, girl. So hopefully you'll get one too ( she desperately wanted a son too ) all to same dad.
Ill keep my fingers crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## GillandJamie

Thanks everyone
I do feel incredibly different this time but thats just pregnancy isnt it? I have hyperemesis which I have never had before my skin is clearer my hair is nice and for some reason I have to keep shaving my legs and under my arms. Im not really a hairy person and im lucky if i have to shave my legs once a fortnight now im doing them every 2 - 3 days and my armpits every other day. I know its no indication but these are all different things that i have never had before xx


----------



## MonyMony

fieryphoenix said:


> Beneli said:
> 
> 
> Statistically, it was already fairly slim chances that you'd have so many girls in a row. Based solely on the statistical model of 'chance', you have higher and higher odds each pregnancy of getting that little boy after so many girls.
> 
> FYI: the chance of a girl or boy pregnancy is the same each time, four girls in a row doesn't increase the likelyhood of a boy. It's still even odds!Click to expand...

Mathematically speaking, yes, chances should be equal. But in practice the numbers tell a different story. 51% of babies born are male--this is well-documented the world over. So you do have a very slightly higher chance of getting a boy on average.

Looking at U.S. data (so actual figures, not predicted percentages) - If you have had 2 or 3 boys, you are only about 2% to 6% more likely to have another boy. If you have had girls, you are slightly more likely to have a boy next.


----------



## Misscalais

GillandJamie said:


> Thanks everyone
> I do feel incredibly different this time but thats just pregnancy isnt it? I have hyperemesis which I have never had before my skin is clearer my hair is nice and for some reason I have to keep shaving my legs and under my arms. Im not really a hairy person and im lucky if i have to shave my legs once a fortnight now im doing them every 2 - 3 days and my armpits every other day. I know its no indication but these are all different things that i have never had before xx

I'm having my 3rd son, and this bub and last bub my hair growth has been insane. Once I started noticing it this time I knew in the back of my mind id be having another boy lol


----------



## GillandJamie

I am starting to get really nervous now, 15 weeks tomorrow and all I want is our baby boy. I feel like such a horrible person and I know that im going to be gutted when they say its another girl :( I wish I could find out now so that i can start getting used to it xx


----------



## armywife03

I really think it just depends .I have heard people trying and having 10 kids and never getting an opposite gender. But I know people who have boy,girl ,boy ,girl. I hear so many things like cm sways, having sex close to O sways. I have done everything to sway for a boy the last 2 pregnancies and nothing has worked for me. I just found out my hubby and I will be expecting our 4th girl. I hope you are blessed with a boy :)


----------



## GillandJamie

Forgot I had posted this thread. We found on on 29thapril and confirmed again on 14th may that we are having our baby boy. I still dont believe it lol xx


----------



## shayzee

Thanks for updating.Huge Congratulations to you on finally getting your little boy!!.so happy for you.x :flower:
was there anything you did different this time around?


----------



## foxiechick1

Congratulations! Very pleased for you! Enjoy buying blue! X


----------



## GillandJamie

shayzee said:


> Thanks for updating.Huge Congratulations to you on finally getting your little boy!!.so happy for you.x :flower:
> was there anything you did different this time around?

Honestly there was nothing different, well nothing that stands out to us, I didnt change my diet or anything. The only thing that was really different was the time of year that we conceived lol and I dont think that makes much of a difference? My girls were conceived in June, March, April and July but this one was conceived in December. 
Either way we are just on :cloud9: cant believe it :happydance:


----------



## Eleanor ace

Aw congratulations :dance:


----------



## Misscalais

Yay! Congratulations!!


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations!


----------



## george83

Congratulations!! Feeling very happy for you x x


----------

